# Moebius Mars Attacks first product drawing



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank posted a drawing of the first product he has planned in the Mars Attacks line. It looks really cool and is one of the Martians all done up in attack mode. You can see it here:

http://www.facebook.com/MarsAttacks

I hope it sells well and that Frank makes more products in the line. I only know about Mars Attacks from the movie but the theme and characters are neat. I was going to buy a Screamin figure off of eBay but will wait for Moebius's product as I have worked with vinyl but much prefer styrene. I also know Frank will turn out a high quality model.

Bob K.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ooo nice


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:

Looks like this will be one seriously fun kit. Can't wait!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

So far, the design looks great! Sounds like 2012 will be a great year for Mars Attacks! I'm working on a screamin' vinly for a customer right now. These are great kits vinly and I can't wait to see Franks styrene kits.

Does anyone know what scale these new kits will be? I'm hoping for 1/6 personally.
Bob


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Cant stand Burton or his films but that looks just plain awesome! Guess this is based more on the gum cards?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hunch said:


> Guess this is based more on the gum cards?


Yes.

Comic book publisher IDW has also announced a partnership with Topps for new comics based on the cards, and I've seen pics of the upcoming new bobble heads. Looks like we are going to be seeing lots of new _Mars Attacks!_ merchandising next year in celebration of the 50th anniversary.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Ack!! Ack!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I like it. I find the thought of a styrene Mars Attacks kit....strangely appealing.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in! 

Steve


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Me Likey much!!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

There are so many gruesome possibilities in this series, I hope they are all explored.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I love Mars Attacks! 
This is going to be a very fun and colorful model to build! Can't wait!
Yippee!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Stock up on that red paint!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I just picked up the DVD off of eBay for about $4 delivered. I do remember seeing it at the theater back in 1996 but that was the only time I ever saw it. I guess I need to do a Chinxy and have it playing in my workshop when I build the model next year. That bare brain matter on the Martian ought to allow for some intricate detailing and washes. I am really looking forward to this one. Monster and alien of very unique form in a kit.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

One thing I like about having a Mars Attacks kit is that there's no other 50s B movie type aliens in plastic.....as far as I'm aware.

Unless anyone else can think of any?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> One thing I like about having a Mars Attacks kit is that there's no other 50s B movie type aliens in plastic.....as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Unless anyone else can think of any?


Would the 1953 War of the Worlds qualify for you? I guess it would not be considered a "B movie" as the production qualities were top notch. If it did the Pegasus WOW Martian would be one but as good as it is it does not capture the real "B movie" quality this kit should.

Bob K.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Cant Wait for these!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> Would the 1953 War of the Worlds qualify for you? I guess it would not be considered a "B movie" as the production qualities were top notch. If it did the Pegasus WOW Martian would be one but as good as it is it does not capture the real "B movie" quality this kit should.
> 
> Bob K.




The only thing about the Pegasus Martian is it's vinyl and not plastic. Otherwise I suppose that could be classed as one. 

True WOW wasn't really a B movie when it came out....but it seems a lot like one now (even though the special effects were better than most B movies).


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Great! Can´t wait!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

ACK! ACK RACK! I'm in for one!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Excited about this release - I'm in for one for sure...and possibly most anythin they would offer in this line.


----------

